# Outside temperature for Nigerian Goats



## krusty (Dec 16, 2012)

How cold is too cold for my Nigerian goats?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldnt know , my girl is sprawled out by the wood stove watching cartoons


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

we get to -20 some winters and then on top of that we have the wind.

If they have a dry place that is out of the elements with nice straw to bed down .... they will be ok if they are healthy goats.

If sick .... extreme colds can be hard on them.
They love nice warm water on days like that too and I tend to feed grass during the winter months vs alfalfa because it will digest slower and give them more warmth.

HTH,


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I wouldnt know , my girl is sprawled out by the wood stove watching cartoons


Haha! :laugh:

Our Nigerian Dwarf herd does very well in the cold, as long as they have enough hay, bedding, and proper shelter.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My Yosi was cuddled up with her BFF Tricky today and the rest of the clan , and they all looked happy. Then she was just running around like a maniac in her paddock  
I have only seen one of my girls , a Nubian , look like she was cold but she was just fluffed up and not liking the chilly weather. She was fine.
I would be the first one to have all my goats in the house in front of the wood stove if I thought they were cold , lolol.
As long as their barn is draft free , not air tight mind you , they will be fine. I also see that some people put doggie coats on their goats.
Not sure if you want to do that though  I would be afraid of them getting themselves hung up with their new apparel.....but that just me.
Like was mentioned in someone's post , as long as they are healthy , they should be fine


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

The coldest it gets here in the winter is around -10. Our goats grow huge winter coats, they are little puff balls right now! These little goats are really hardy as long as they have a dry place to curl up in  We only use a heat lamp when we have newborns.

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------

